# Bruxing



## teaelves (Nov 13, 2012)

My rats don't really brux...does this mean they don't like me?


----------



## CherriBomb (Nov 13, 2012)

How long have you had them? Do you handle them a lot? Do they groom themselves when they are on your lap or shoulder? Do they accept treats from you? do they come to the cage doors to see you when you come near? I wouldn't say they dont like you because of this... All rats are different, its hard to tell the situation without any more info.


----------



## teaelves (Nov 13, 2012)

I have had them almost two months. I handle them at least for an hour a day, or at least let them run around on the bed with me. They groom themselves and me when they're on me, either my earlobes or fingers. They definitely greet me whenever I'm around and seem to really like me, but I just never hear them brux. It makes me sad because it sounds so adorable!!


----------



## Deegee (Nov 17, 2012)

Cherribomb nailed it on the last sentence. All rats are different. You have some that'll groom you... Max and Ed haven't done this to me, yet Max was bruxing last night whilst sat on my shoulder and Ed always darts to the cage door when I'm near.

In fact, Ed's started marking me. Only the back of my hand, but it's enough... and I'm trying to feel honoured.


----------

